# I had my first mini-breakdown.



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

So today hasn't been the best. My frustration over bella got to me tonight, and I might have shed a few tears.. Lol

My fiancé is normally the one who takes Bella out for potty breaks, and I'm the one who takes her out for fun. Apparently, Bella has associated us with these roles because today she would not go potty outside for me and ended up peeing in the house tonight (the breaking point lol). I know she's just a baby, and I should have been watching her closer. I know it's really my fault, but I can't help but feel defeated tonight. 

I took her outside four or five times this evening/night. We played for an hour or so one of the times. The others were meant as potty times. Did she potty any of those times? Nope. She wanted to play with grass and rocks, etc. I sat out there with her on the leash, in her usual spot, just waiting and waiting.. Nope nothing. So I decided to crate her when we came back in, so she wouldn't go peeing in the house like she did the past few days. ( have been too trusting in her potty training lately.. Lol) anyways, it's pitch dark out.. Mosquitoes everywhere.. It's raining too.. And she refuses to pee again. I bring her in, throw her ball a few times, and walk out the kitchen to grab my phone. I head back to get her to put her in the crate and what is she doing?? Peeing on the floor. 

I know, I know. I stepped away for a second, it's my fault. But I tried to take her out numerous times and it just made me feel defeated for some odd reason. So I cried a little, put her in the crate, and tried to get myself together! 

Does anyone else have mini breakdowns over their dogs/puppies behavior? Or am I an over emotional woman? Lol


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Buaahahaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! I am NOT laughing *at* you, I am truly laughing *with* you!!!!!

You are normal. Do not worry. Puppies are a pain in the behind at the same time they bring such great joy. You wish them older, so these issues are behind, then you wish you could go back. 

You're perfectly okay. Just like you did, when you're emotional and had enough, crate pup up and re-group. You'll be in better shape to deal after a little time out. 

Hang in there, you're doing great!

(ETA: I've shed plenty of tears of frustration, too.)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

come on now, breaking down because your pup
had an accident. take your pup out immediately
at the end of playing.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> come on now, breaking down because your pup
> had an accident. take your pup out immediately
> at the end of playing.


 I did take her out. Over and over again with no success. That's why I felt frustrated.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you played with her again. then you walked away.
i think you should have taken out and then continued
with what you wanted to do. play, stop, dog out.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

chelle said:


> Buaahahaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! I am NOT laughing *at* you, I am truly laughing *with* you!!!!!
> 
> You are normal. Do not worry. Puppies are a pain in the behind at the same time they bring such great joy. You wish them older, so these issues are behind, then you wish you could go back.
> 
> ...


Yay! I feel a lot less silly now, lol. The fiancé brought home a giant bag of peanut m&ms; I'm feeling better already


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

dgray said:


> I did take her out. Over and over again with no success. That's why I felt frustrated.


Doggiedad; easy, down boy.  She's doing a fantastic job, so let's give her kudos for that!

Probably time to switch out who takes pup out for potties. Or at least trade it off far more. 

You can try tethering her indoors. That way she can't have any oops and she will bond with you too.

OP, you may have been "defeated" today, but tomorrow is a new day. Nothing wrong with a few tears spent. Get a good night's sleep and come at it fresh, with a new plan.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

You're not alone! Shasta had me in tears loads of times! GSD puppies can be so frustrating, but they grow up to be such awesome dogs! Just know that it may get worse before it gets better, but IT WILL GET BETTER.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

House training Jake was so frustrating! We remember feeling like failures at times.

It gets better though! I found myself getting more upset than my husband and I'd have to take a little time out to calm down. When your exhausted with a new pup, that doesn't help the emotions.


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

Whenever we had a potty-training fail, landshark day(week,month), or a ruined item thanks to chewing, I used to holler "WHO'S IDEA WAS IT TO GET A PUPPY!?" as I was cleaning it up. Makes you feel better, I swear. 

(It was 100% my idea to get a puppy..) 

Have hope! My pup is almost 1yr and pretty darned awesome now.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I cried a lot my first year of having puppies.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Every time I contemplate the idea of getting another puppy (way later down the road), I look at Ava and go I love you but you make me so tired...

Frustration happens! I've been there with Ava trying to get her to poo/pee when all she wants to do is play. You are not alone! My neighbors think I'm crazy since all I do is saying these things repeatedly on a loop:

Ava pee pee time, let's pee and poo, Ava please pee, darn it pee, ahhh come on pee, yea you poo! Good girl!, can we pee now?, pee pee time, what another dump?, darn it pee already, argghhhhh, pee please, yes you pee thank god, good girl, yes I can sleep now, Ava stop laying on the grass like road kill, let's go in...I can't believe i am picking your limp body up to go in, your lucky you are still a puppy.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ohhhh yes. Our puppy Ava just turned 14 weeks old today, and we've had her for a month. Let me tell you, even though it was my idea to get a puppy (I've always wanted a GSD), I have cried on several occasions over the past month over frustration with her! I seriously had moments where I was questioning whether I had just made the biggest mistake of my life (no joke), but then she always gives me the sweetest look on her face and I can't help but love her, even if she is a major PAIN at times!! (She has been in landshark phase for about two weeks now, and I am covered with cuts. That has been the most challenging part for us.) 

I will also say this: Despite my desperately wanting this puppy stage to be over and done with, I looked at her yesterday and saw how much she has grown since we brought her home with us, and I actually got a little sad. My baby is growing up!!!

ETA: @ AJT---Your puppy's name is Ava, too! Nice!


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

breyer08 said:


> Ohhhh yes. Our puppy Ava just turned 14 weeks old today, and we've had her for a month. Let me tell you, even though it was my idea to get a puppy (I've always wanted a GSD), I have cried on several occasions over the past month over frustration with her! I seriously had moments where I was questioning whether I had just made the biggest mistake of my life (no joke), but then she always gives me the sweetest look on her face and I can't help but love her, even if she is a major PAIN at times!! (She has been in landshark phase for about two weeks now, and I am covered with cuts. That has been the most challenging part for us.)
> 
> I will also say this: Despite my desperately wanting this puppy stage to be over and done with, I looked at her yesterday and saw how much she has grown since we brought her home with us, and I actually got a little sad. My baby is growing up!!!
> 
> ETA: @ AJT---Your puppy's name is Ava, too! Nice!


Feel you on the landshark thing and moments when you realize how much they have grown. My right arm looks like it has been through a war zone but now she knows not to bite/nibble on people. 

To all the GSD's named Ava out there, rock on! 

For the OP, not only am I frustrated sometimes but my friends are too. All they ever hear out of my mouth when they ask what are you up to my response is, 'I'm on poo watch' or 'Hold on for a minute, I got to look at her poop'. :crazy:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Devan I am 54 years old, closer to 55 actually. I have had GSD's for almost 25 years. I too have a new puppy and yes she has about driven me to tears. 

Puppies are tough, they are also fun, and this too shall pass....... 

The land shark stage will pass, she won't be a year old and peeing in the house, she will be fine and so will you. If you think she has associated you with fun and your SO as the potty guy then maybe some role reversal is needed for her.

Take a deep breath..........


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

When you take her out for a potty break do you give her a command to go? I started out with a happy "Go potty!!" but after a few weeks it turned into "HURRY UP". Try to teach her that some trips outside are meant just for business and not play. As you can tell most of us have had those moments of asking ourselves why we ever wanted a puppy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

The 'break down mode' is what keeps us from becoming puppy hoarders.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Lilie said:


> The 'break down mode' is what keeps us from becoming puppy hoarders.



It all makes sense now! 

Don't feel bad. I had a breakdown a week ago and my husband was so confused as to why I was crying. I just get so frustrated with myself and frustrated at the constant redirection from biting and cleaning up pee. But its the good days that make up for all of the bad days. Yesterday was a good day and suddenly my heart swells with pride again at our good little boy. 
There are bad days, there are terrible days, and there are good days. Keep your head up and stick with it.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! 

It's nice to feel like you're not alone. Like most of you have said, I do have times when I think I'm in over my head, or I'm not cut out for a GSD puppy. But then I remember she's like any puppy.. Just a lot bigger and with sharper teeth it seems! Lol I'm only 22, so I don't think I've learned true patience yet having never had kids, etc lol. 

It's just when I've had her all day by myself and she refuses to poop outside for me.. But then here comes my fiancé home from work.. He takes her outside for I swear two minutes and bam - she poops and pees immediately! It's a tad annoying/discouraging lol. Then I feel guilty when I'm upset with her because she's so cute.. And she's not doing it on purpose.. I feel like a grouch sometimes with her. But I'm working on it, and I'm trying to not wish her puppy stages away in moments of distress. 

She's definitely teaching me patience and how to just go with the flow. We do have our happy moments. The other day she was in the car with me in the passenger seat. I start singing to the radio and she gave me the funniest look. Shed tilt her head one way then the other a couple of times, just staring at me. I couldn't help but crack up.  she's so smart and such a sweetie most of the time 

I love her to pieces, but boy! She's a lot of work. :crazy:


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

The bonus to all the frustration and tears.... is just how well it prepares you to be frustrated and in tears for the next pup lol

You'll ask Bella why the new pup couldn't be as easy as she (Bella) was.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Devan, I can COMPLETELY empathize too! I was a stay-at-home first time puppy momma last year with Piper. And yep, I felt overhwlemed and undereducated... shed tears too. My biggest breakdown came when she was five months old and she came along to her first horse show. Piper absolutely WOULD.NOT.POTTY at the hotel. I knew she hadn't done a #2 since the morning and by ten o'clock at night I was about ready to give up. Thank goodness she finally went... I was never so happy to see poo!


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a feeling i'll be coming back to this thread once I get my new puppy in 5 weeks!! 

I had a breakdown when I got my 3 kittens (all littermates). Getting 3 kittens at once is a lot, but wow, the things they got into and late night/early morning zoomies and claws... ohhh the claws and my poor legs. I can think of 3 times where I just wanted to throw in the towel lol but you just have to stick it out and things eventually do get better!! Now they're the three most loving, best behaved cats ever! But I might be a little biased...


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

it's ok, I cried yesterday. I have a 9 month old baby and a 6 week puppy and I was just sooo overwhelmed but then I felt better. It's ok to breakdown.  Puppies are a lot of work!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Everyone gets frustrated and want to cry. Last night was one of those days for me. I'm on the evening shift at work. After dealing with idiots all evening at work after a day of not having a telephone because of a mix up with a new phone company, I come to the door and it won't unlock. /sigh I break the screen to get in. I let the dogs out to potty and Jasira decides to play her keep-away-I don't-want-to-come-in-and-you-can't-catch-me game. I wanted to sit down and cry.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Take a deep breath, and start chanting the mantra:
THIS TOO WILL PASS.

Alice potty trained pretty quick. Smart evil little genius she was; total barky landshark, drivey, no confidence, fierce tooth machine.
That I pretty much dealt with no problems or breakdowns.

My breakdown came when *cue dramatic music here* Alice hit about 6 1/2 months old. Everything we learned in puppy class; well......"Nope, I ain't gonna do what you say" stage. Guardy, Fearful, and just wanted to run the tent.
Oh, and my mom had her third and final stroke. So, the time I should have been bucking down and working on my leadership....I was at the hospital for 10 days and then pretty much living next door being my mom's caretaker. Can you see the breakdown coming here? 
That really set my relationship back with Alice. 
Alice is five now, and still a flying monkey....just a better one. (And, I'm a better handler/owner)

I would offhand, not play with her when you take her out. Work on the balance between establishing structure from your end with the play. As time goes on you'll notice that the true joy from the dog comes from the structure. GSDs really just want to please you and the reward is the play for the doing of their job in that particular moment in time. (did that make sense...I tend to use too much verbage sometimes.)
I also have to work hard all the time with the leadership role and sometimes I think that it's the female to female thing going on. My other half doesn't have to follow the rules and Alice is like "Oh, Ok dad...now what do you want me to do...?" That's sometimes frustrating.

*Oh and most puppies have the attention span of your common gnat too*


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

Yep, both my wife and me have occasional breaks with emotional peace due to our landshark (does daily count as occasional?). Take yesterday, let her out to go potty and run a bit before it gets too hot. I take this time to use the bathroom without company or whining, imagine my surprise when I look in the yard and see 2 dirt piles. I quickly go outside, see a puppy, head lowered in shame and a snout covered in dirt.
She had dug through the new gravel/rock ground cover next to two bushes. One hole was the size of a bowling ball and head deep, the other a bit less. This is after a continual battle with her being a lawn mower and randomly tearing out patches of grass no matter what we do.
Things like this including her constant mouthing of our arms,legs and feet make us wonder why we ever did this. We console ourselves on those occasions when we are at our limit that it isn't forever. Usually after my wife has finished her tears btw...


----------



## cmscott (Jun 29, 2011)

First, take a deep breath, this will get better. I lived in an apartment building when I got my pup and trying to get to the end of the hall, down the elevator, out the front door, and to his spot without an accident was almost impossible for about 2 months. Needless to say I was very frustrated on many occasions. 

What I do that I think would help in your situation is to teach a command for the bathroom. I use "hurry up" because it just worked out naturally and then I ran with it and now I essentially have a dog that poops/pees on command (not perfect though). 

When I take him out, I don't play or anything, I just say "hurry up" and stand there. If he doesn't go, then I just calmly walk inside. If he does go, I make a huge deal and play with him a bunch and give him treats. 

I am a newbie so I am sure there are more effective ways to teach your a command for the bathroom, but this has worked for me and I would bet that it could help you out too. If you use a command, there will be a distinction between play time and bathroom time. Plus the dog will learn that potty time will get him play time - he will catch on.

You will look back on this time and laugh.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

CarrieJ said:


> *Oh and most puppies have the attention span of your common gnat too*


Yep. And I think they get outside, find all this stuff to sniff, play with and explore, no matter how long they have been out there, come inside and think "oh, gosh, I have to pee". I happens a lot.
It's definitely okay to have some breakdown moments, but you will get through it! Switching roles, or at least making sure you both take her out equally will help as others have mentioned, and no play until she does go. You will be just fine with her.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh, on potty training: I also did what others here have suggested, by teaching her "go potty". In the beginning, though, for probably about a week, I took some treats out with me every time I let her out, and when she went potty she got a treat. She caught on REALLY fast that way, and it got to where every time she went potty she would come running over to me with an exuberant smile on her face. (Also, I swear she would sometimes squat and pretend to pee for a second just so she could get a treat... haha!) Now she doesn't get treats, but I do still praise her every time she goes to the door to be let out, and every time she goes potty.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

So a little update today.. 

This morning I guess I still wasnt over last night, because I was still feeling a little annoyed and frustrated with Bella. I took her out (in the rain again, ugh) and she wanted to splish and splash.. Pull up weeds.. Chew rocks.. Dig in the mud.. Etc. If the weather wasn't so bad lately (either 110 degrees or pouring rain!) I think my patience wouldn't be so low outside. Anyway, no hope. We come inside and immediately, a foot away from me, she starts peeing on the floor! I say No! And try to stop her.. Too late. I put her in her crate and try to stay calm.. Try not to be so mean.. I leave her in there awhile and try to get out of my terrible mood. I feed her lunch later and tug with her for what seems like forever. We go outside again.. This time with the long leash. I try to act happy and not be evil mommy to Bella, but it was hard. Lol after what seems like forever.. She finally peed and pooped! This lifted my mood a lot and I just rubbed and loved on her tons after! Then of course this provoked her land sharking.. Lol ( she's easily wound up and turns into a biting terror! )
I didn't mind the biting so much because she finally had done what I was waitin for her to do! I know it's going to take awhile and she will probably pee/poop in the house in the days to come ( probably in an hour lol ), but I'm feeling like its not hopeless.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> Jasira decides to play her keep-away-I don't-want-to-come-in-and-you-can't-catch-me game. I wanted to sit down and cry.



Oh and I thought mine was the only one who did this. Thank goodness there are more people like me who have dogs like mine out there!!


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Piper has a play routine after pottying... I throw her ball three times then we head in. Try hiding a toy in your pocket for going outside. Once she does her business whip that toy out and play, play, play. Lets you get in the playtime reward for using the appropriate potty and teaches her to bite/play on something other than your arm!


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

dgray said:


> So a little update today..
> 
> This morning I guess I still wasnt over last night, because I was still feeling a little annoyed and frustrated with Bella.


Honestly it took me a couple of days after my 'breakdown/losing temper" episode before I stopped resenting the puppy and myself. I was able to let it all go after some major cuddle time and telling him I was sorry. lol


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> Oh and I thought mine was the only one who did this. Thank goodness there are more people like me who have dogs like mine out there!!


Bella does this as well. She will come just out of reach and then run away.. Lol so now she's leashed with me until she learns to come. My fiancé never puts her on the leash, but she listens to him.. Sigh! Lol. 


And yea.. I'm still a little angry and dreading taking her outside again in an hour or so. Hopefully, this will get better! She was doing so good with going outside until a week ago! Now she has no issues going in the kitchen.. So we are backtracking it seems.


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

I was alone with Cassie the first week we had her. So, needless to say, I got up with her every night (sometimes 5 times a night) to stand in the front yard in winter boots...rain pouring down my neck. Our yard wasn't fenced in until she was about 3 months old, so we had to have her leashed...and I think that really helped. I would take her out and stand in the designated area and wait saying "go pee, go pee" like a weirdo. No playing, no chewing toys, just sniffing and eventual pee/poo. She always got a treat and I always made a big fuss over her peeing (using a high voice really got her attention). Even at 5 months old if she pees in front of me outside she will look up at me for praise. These pups are suuuuuper smart and they WILL get it eventually.

But I feel your pain! I too spent many days feeling like all I do is chase a poop monster. I don't think I sat down for more than a minute at a time that first couple weeks.

Also, for the first week I found it helpful to write down the times of her peeing/pooing. Might be a little OCD but it helped me anticipate her routine.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Cassie44 said:


> I was alone with Cassie the first week we had her. So, needless to say, I got up with her every night (sometimes 5 times a night) to stand in the front yard in winter boots...rain pouring down my neck. Our yard wasn't fenced in until she was about 3 months old, so we had to have her leashed...and I think that really helped. I would take her out and stand in the designated area and wait saying "go pee, go pee" like a weirdo. No playing, no chewing toys, just sniffing and eventual pee/poo. She always got a treat and I always made a big fuss over her peeing (using a high voice really got her attention). Even at 5 months old if she pees in front of me outside she will look up at me for praise. These pups are suuuuuper smart and they WILL get it eventually.
> 
> But I feel your pain! I too spent many days feeling like all I do is chase a poop monster. I don't think I sat down for more than a minute at a time that first couple weeks.
> 
> Also, for the first week I found it helpful to write down the times of her peeing/pooing. Might be a little OCD but it helped me anticipate her routine.


Thankfully, Bella is GREAT at night. She's been letting us sleep from 12am - 7ish. ( we go to bed kinda late, I know lol ). And she's never gone to the bathroom in her crate, fingers crossed. It's just she gets so distracted outside during the day! I also think she may be afraid of the dark which is why she doesn't mess around at night, lol. Today was good though. She pooped twice outside for ME, not my SO. So yay!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Been there, done the crying thing too. Mine was over the lunging and biting and having arms that looked as if I had been running through a rose bush field.
We know exactly how you feel.
I do think part of the pride of owning a GSD is being able to handle the challenges they come with.
Not everyone can have such a dog.
So feel good about yourself !


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My girl was the most difficult dog to potty train. I have several posts on here trying to figure out what I was doing wrong. I was so tired and exhausted that I thought I was losing my mind. Several times I locked myself in my room and told myself that I would get through this. A couple people even told me that if I couldn't handle to get rid of her. Well that wasn't happening. I finally sat back and learned everything I could about the breed. I took what I learned and applied it...She is now 10 months and my pride and joy. I would not take back a minute of her puppy hood


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

llombardo said:


> My girl was the most difficult dog to potty train. I have several posts on here trying to figure out what I was doing wrong. I was so tired and exhausted that I thought I was losing my mind. Several times I locked myself in my room and told myself that I would get through this. A couple people even told me that if I couldn't handle to get rid of her. Well that wasn't happening. I finally sat back and learned everything I could about the breed. I took what I learned and applied it...She is now 10 months and my pride and joy. I would not take back a minute of her puppy hood


Someone suggested getting rid of her? Geez. When I brought Bella home, I knew it'd be work and struggles as well as joy. I will never give her back or away because we are in this together. When I agreed to get her, I was basically accepting a 10+ year responsibility that I dont take lightly! I'm glad things got better for you and your girl.  Bella and I are still trying to figure out how to work together as a team and we are BOTH learning a lot. At the end of the day, you can't help but feel pride - I survived another day as the owner of a GSD
Puppy! LOL.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

dgray said:


> At the end of the day, you can't help but feel pride - I survived another day as the owner of a GSD
> Puppy! LOL.


That's the spirit! I like your attitude!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

dgray said:


> .... When I agreed to get her, I was basically accepting a 10+ year responsibility that I dont take lightly!.....At the end of the day, you can't help but feel pride - I survived another day as the owner of a GSD Puppy! LOL.


Good for you! Seriously! It is very depressing to hear the stories of dogs being dumped once they're in the hard phases. The hard phases change to a different "brand" of hard.  They seem to have a break in between, where the owner starts to think all is well... and then BLAMO! it is a little hard again, for a time. 

I'm so glad you're committed. Enjoy the valleys, and stitch up yer hikin boots to climb the mountains.  (Every mountain has a down-side, after all.) :laugh:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I see these posts as a stress release. (It helps me too.) But incase some of you haven't realized, and I think 99 and 24/100% do, I would NEVER get rid of my dogs!!! It's simply that, us venting and others saying I feel your pain and I have to deal with THIS. What really annoys me is these people who don't understand this. That think dogs are a tradeable thing. I really like this guy at work. ( No it's not anything but liking a really nice guy) BUT, we all vent about this and that. Jas ate my speaker cord and she's driving me nuts because of this and that. and i get this well maybe you can give her to someone on a farm. Are you **** KIDDING ME?? Oh ya; I spent in the 4 digits for this dog and because she has this annoying feature as a puppy I'm going to give this OGIE-FROM_MISGOGIE- A - $1000+ dog because she is acting like a silly puppy? Jeez some people need to be smacked.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok I was about to go to bed when I realized that i talked about how I would be loyal because of how much my dogs cost. The only reason I pay so much for my dogs is I want a healthy dog. Even if I paid 25 cents for my dogs, I don't shove off my dogs like they are a piece of furniture. They are my family; and if there are stuff going on in the family, the family deals with it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

LOL, housetraining my golden retriever was a snap, so easy and fast. Now comes Spirit ... totally different. What is different?? Me or the dog ?? Hah, both really. 

Hang in there, she will get it, I promise. Just keep trying, and correct yourself where you know you need to do something different. I'm doing that all the time -- take a minute to post while the puppy is in another room .... uhhhh, not so smart ... but look at me, I'm doing it now 

Above all, keep your humor. 

Beautiful.....


> I'm so glad you're committed. Enjoy the valleys, and stitch up yer hikin boots to climb the mountains.  (Every mountain has a down-side, after all.) :laugh:


----------



## Aurana13 (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't worry. You are not the only person in this place and I've had my fair share of break downs with my 4 month old.

My breaking point was only last week:

I got home from a short day at work and was so excited to see my partner and our two girls. The sun was shining and we both knew it would be a shame to keep them cooped up. We went for an hour and a half walk to the park. Its a walk we do daily and the girls usualy do their business during the trek. Alas, Willow would not go. When we go back to the house, it was still too nice so we stayed out for an hour. We let the girls play, we threw the ball around, and then made the final walk around the yard we do before we go in.

I figured she had gone. MUST have gone by now.

Nope.

We all walk in the house and go into the kitchen and Willow squates in front of us to pee. We jump into action. We make a fuss because we caught her in the act (The only time you CAN make a fuss and get your point across). My partner makes a loud noise (I refuse to say 'no' to my dogs) and i grab her collar and take her out to a nice patch of grass. She lowers her head in respect so we come back in. 1 hour later, i get up to grab the leashes to take the girls back out and walk into the kitchen to her peeing on the floor for a second time. Again, i take her collar and lead her out to the grass. 

You'd think the girl would get the hint? Nope.

We play outside for a few more hours. The neighbours bring out their pups and all 7 of the dogs have a good go round. As soon as we walk in, she heads to the kitchen and squates for the third time. At this time, I've had it. I had to walk away and leave it too my partner.

a day spent outside and she goes in the house 3 times. Sigh. What can you do.


----------

